# Dieing forum



## mandy240sx (Mar 25, 2008)

idk if its me or what b/c it feels like nobody on anymore


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

no one has been on in forever. you weren't here when this place was actually active.


----------



## mandy240sx (Mar 25, 2008)

yea probably b/c the 240/silivia scene blew up like seven years ago


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

yeah, but now you can get em real cheap.
just gotta actually work on the engine instead of just blow it up.


----------

